# "Not equal to Criteria"(Access)



## izzyq (Mar 14, 2002)

Is it possible to add multiple (<>) Not equal to Criteria when trying to filter out an access query. For Example returning data that does not equal 50948E and 54806L and 54821.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you tried Not Like 50948E and Not Like 54806L etc??


----------

